# Mid bass monster - Tool Chocolate Chip Trip



## DaveG

Just had to share... Tool isn’t necessarily my genre of music but y’all gotta check out the Tool album Fear Inoculum if for nothing other than the song, Chocolate Chip Trip. OMG! Have never experienced mid bass on this level! Enjoy! Check it out:


----------



## SNCTMPL

I was wondering how this album sounded on a nice system. It doesn’t even sound to bad on my bose system. In the next couple of weeks I will start with my install, and as soon as I get a decent tune on it, Pneuma will be the first song I play.


----------



## DaveG

MID BASS OMG!!! 

And on another note, why do all my pictures post sideways? iPhone


----------



## Fish Chris 2

DaveG said:


> Just had to share... Tool isn’t necessarily my genre of music but y’all gotta check out the Tool album Fear Inoculum if for nothing other than the song, Chocolate Chip Trip. OMG! Have never experienced mid bass on this level! Enjoy! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285737


Interesting. Sounds more electronic than I'd expect.... But zero mid bass.... On this stupid phone 😀 lol I'll try to check it out in my truck soon.
TY.


----------



## Slow Cruiser

Did they up their recording quality from past years?


----------



## SNCTMPL

It’s the first album they have recorded in 15 years. I am just guessing here, but I bet that they upped their game and technology really upped the game.


----------



## Ge0

[email protected] that sounds nice. Even from a compressed Youtube feed. Yes, Tool has definitely improved their recording quality.


----------



## Focused4door

That song is awesome, it is a good system demo song. The whole album is pretty good, and I wasn't really a tool fan until this album


----------



## santirx

I just tested this in my car... the drums made my DynAudio midbass woofers roar, especially at around the 3:55 mark. Very nice to use as a test track for mid bass.

Felt my legs moving, when I was not moving them, because of the vibration. Not uncomfortable, but powerful.

Hey, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## DaveG

The snap is so intense it tickles my leg hairs! It’s almost “live” like. Like I said not my genre but this track is intense! Listen to it on Amazon HD or Apple Music without all that YouTube compression and WOW! Glad y’all appreciate the way I do.


----------



## santirx

DaveG said:


> The snap is so intense it tickles my leg hairs! It’s almost “live” like. Like I said not my genre but this track is intense! Listen to it on Amazon HD or Apple Music without all that YouTube compression and WOW! Glad y’all appreciate the way I do.


Yes, I did the test using Apple Music.


----------



## Ge0

I just listened to this on CD. Oh yeah. Better


----------



## Slow Cruiser

I must say im starting to hear problems with my speakers. But the CD sounds great other wise


----------



## Ge0

Set aside the midbass later in the song for just one second. if you listen to the 1st 60 seconds through a good set of speakers it will blow your mind. It's like someone is right in front of you striking Xylophone tubes. It's cool and creepy. Very well micro phoned and produced.


----------



## DaveG

This song is just so intense I love it! I've never heard anything like it before, The dynamics and impact are almost "live" like!


----------



## dumdum

Try the drum track from slipknot for more of the same, but faster and with more impact 👍🏼


----------



## Ge0

dumdum said:


> Try the drum track from slipknot for more of the same, but faster and with more impact 👍🏼


Slipknot or Gojira ?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I had the first Tool release back in the day, and didn't really care for them, although still have the song SOBER in my music library and listen to it from time to time, it's an awesome song full of such raw power. After that I avoided Tool, although I did read reviews once in a while that said their music contained progressive stuff, that it was not just metal-based, but I still stayed away. Fast forward to today.....

The Choc Chip Trip sounded interesting enough to read up on them and download the entire album, I LOVE long songs and great musicianship and with all the other songs clocking in from 10-15 minutes, I'm thinking, I gonna like it..

BIG THANKS to DaveG


----------



## bertholomey

MythosDreamLab said:


> I had the first Tool release back in the day, and didn't really care for them, although still have the song SOBER in my music library and listen to it from time to time, it's an awesome song full of such raw power. After that I avoided Tool, although I did read reviews once in a while that said their music contained progressive stuff, that it was not just metal-based, but I still stayed away. Fast forward to today.....
> 
> The Choc Chip Trip sounded interesting enough to read up on them and download the entire album, I LOVE long songs and great musicianship and with all the other songs clocking in from 10-15 minutes, I'm thinking, I gonna like it..
> 
> BIG THANKS to DaveG


Some of the best drumming and bass in all of music IMHO. I have several of their albums, and this is my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JCsAudio

Gonna have to try this one tomorrow. I like the older tool stuff from years ago. I remember when they were big on MTV. lol.


----------



## llebcire

Gave it a listen today (FLAC) and it’s intense. It does give the mids a workout and towards the crescendo I heard some distortion - don’t know if it’s my drivers, amp, LOC or HU but I’ll listen again at a slightly lower volume. The whole album is recorded well and can make or break a system .

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio

I tried it and it’s good but didn’t find it to meet the expectations set forth in the narrative here, and I love Tool as a band. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ge0

JCsAudio said:


> Gonna have to try this one tomorrow. I like the older tool stuff from years ago. I remember when they were big on MTV. lol.


MTV what? Cripes you are dating yourself LOL!!!

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

JCsAudio said:


> I tried it and it’s good but didn’t find it to meet the expectations set forth in the narrative here, and I love Tool as a band. 🤷‍♂️


You gotta listen to the subtleties layered behind the main sounds. The midbass is OK but not mind blowing like others suggested.

Ge0


----------



## JCsAudio

Ge0 said:


> You gotta listen to the subtleties layered behind the main sounds. The midbass is OK but not mind blowing like others suggested.
> 
> Ge0


Agreed!



Ge0 said:


> MTV what? Cripes you are dating yourself LOL!!!
> 
> Ge0


Back then not everyone had cells phones and they were huge and expensive and the Atari 2600 was state of the art electronics, lol.


----------



## Ge0

JCsAudio said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> Back then not everyone had cells phones and they were huge and expensive and the Atari 2600 was state of the art electronics, lol.


I bought my TI-99 4A as a kit and soldered it together myself. Then, a year later the Commodore 64 came out. I feel ya .

I was into audio back then as well. I also built a speaker kit my parents bought for me from a company called Utah. That was before Sansui and Teac were household names.

Ge0


----------



## Bman427

Atari 2600...lmao. Unfortunately I'm old enough to think that is funny...


----------



## Ge0

Bman427 said:


> Atari 2600...lmao. Unfortunately I'm old enough to think that is funny...


Yep, I beat a number of those old controllers to hell. The white plastic center post was weak at its base and snapped easily:


----------



## SNCTMPL

After some extensive listening I have come to the conclusion that “Pneuma” is my favorite song on the album.


----------

